# BaWaaJige doing a short retrieve.



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

March 13th training - YouTube

We have had so much snow it was hard to get out and do any type of training. I took Jige down to the lake several time to toss out his bumper. At one point the bank was higher than he is so he couldnt tell where his bumper landed and he was still marking really well. I like the straight line he took here. I threw the bumper on this one so it was very long I had already had my son do some much longer runs through that deep snow so Jige was getting tired.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah, the deep snow has made it next to impossible to do much training. Hell, it's April and they're still driving SUV's with tow behind Ice shacks on the lake at home here. 

Jige is filling out nicely!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

looking great...and GREAT to see you back!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you! 

Now that we have some warmer weather I dont want Jige on the ice. Since last year he was a tad nervous in the water I dont want a mishap and have him go through. We went to the school parking lot on Sunday and worked on honors and did some fun games all three of of us would toss out a bumper but only one dog got to be sent. It was fun and it is nice to see the control in the dogs.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

good job Jige!!! With Rose I had to go to smaller diameter bumpers to avoid the cigar hold.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Yea he carries his bumper that way when it is snowy he doesnt like the cold on his teeth. If I had done retrieves on the plowed road he would have held it better.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I have trouble with the bigger bumpers. Even with that as you can see in my sig pic she is still slightly cigar holding! 
How old is Jige? He looks great - I always love seeing your sig pic.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So glad to see your post. I've been wondering how Jige's doing.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Jige looks really great. Who is in the smaller avatar picture? One of the pups you took in?


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Jige is almost 2 his birthday is May 9. He is the love of my life he is such a fun dog. I just bought the dvd Wildrose Way and picked up some good pointers from that. I dont e-collar so I have a hard time getting help from the trainers I work with. Jige is a very excitable boy and it was suggested in this video to slow everything down to hep make him even steadier so I started that this week. 

Outwest my avatar is of Vendetta she was my APBT. I am sorry to say that I no longer have her. She got terribly ill and I had to have her put down. I dont want to talk about it as just writting this is making me cry. I miss my girl so much. She was only 4yrs old.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you SO SO much - I have been reading up on the e-collars and gotten more open to the idea but I am still toying with it. If I EVER go that route I will most definitely seek a pro to help with that. 
So far I like what I have seen on youtube from that video; and of course I am partial to name WildRose as well


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I got my dvd from a swap meet for ony 15$ but if I had the money I would buy it outright. It is really good.


----------

